# كارثة ...... الأنتهاء من الدستور وعرضه غدا يصورته  النهائية



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2TX0ZaPAauE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*1. المشهد الأول: يستمر سكوت مرسى وعدم الرد على طلبات المتظاهرين والقوى الثورية بإلغاء الأعلان الدستورى حتى يوم الخميس

2. المشهد الثانى: يوم الخميس يتقدم المستشار الغريانى رئيس اللجنة التأسيسة لوضع الدستور الأخوانى بتقديم المسودة النهائية للد ستور لمرسى يوم الخميس الساعة الرابعة عصراً والتى تحتوى على الشكل النهائى للدستور لطرحه على الشعب للأستفتاء

 3. المشهد الثالث: يوم السبت الساعة الخامسة يقوم محمد مرسى بإنهاء عمل اللجنة التأسيسة وحلها وذلك لأنها قد أنهت اعمالها بسلام يوم الخميس حيث انهت الدستور

4. لقطة ثانية فى نفس المشهد مرسى يصدر قرار بإلغاء الأعلان الدستورى حيث انه كان لتحصين اللجنة الدستورية وها هيا قد انهت دستورها وهو المطلوب أثباته

5. المشهد الرابع يقوم مرسى بأصدار قرار جمهورى بدعوة الشعب المصرى للإسـتفتاء على الدستور المصرى الجديد ويكون الأستفتاء يوم 15 ديسمبر اى بعد حوالى اسبوعين 

6. المشهد الخامس: يوم الأحد أصبح المشهد كالتالى هناك دعوات ثورية لإلغاء اللجنة التأسيسة التى سيصدر بها حكم يوم الأحد سيتم إنهاء الدعوة بلا حكم لأن مرسى قد قام فعلا بحلها يوم السبت اى قبل الحكم بيوم بالظبط

7. المشهد السادس: اما بخصوص دعوى بطلان الأعلان الدستورى ستسقط أيضا لأنه قد ألغى الأعلان يوم السبت
8. وهنا المطبليته بتوعهم هايرددوا العبارات التاليه للثوريين وللرأى العام : (((((( شوفتوا أن احنا كنا صادقين فى كلامنا قولنا أعلان دستورى مؤقت لعمل الدستور وهانلغية وأدينا عملنا دستور ولغينا الأعلان عشان نبنى البلد ويبقى الثوار والقوى المدنية هيا اللى بنت كلب وخاينه لما يرفضوا الدستور الجديد وهما اللى عاوزين يقلبوا البلد ويبوظوها وبعدين انتوا خايفين ليه مانعرض الدستور على الشعب وهو اللى يقرر ولاخايفين

9. إذن المطلب من كل ماسبق فقط هو تمرير دستور الطغاة الجبابرة المسموم وكل الهيصه اللى حصلت من الأعلان الدستورى مسرحية الغرض منها عمل السيناريو السابق عشان الدستور يمر بسلام

10. المشهد السابع: الأخوان والسلفيين هايحشدوا الشعب المصرى الغلبان بالزيت والسكر والبطاطس كالعادة وهناك حشد اكبر مبنى على عبارة """"""""""""""""من يقول نعم هايدخل الجنه وينصر شريعة الله ومن يقول لا يبقى كافر وعلمانى وهايدخل النار """""""""""""""" وصراحة هما شاطريين فى الحاجات دى أوووووووووووووووووووى
11. المشهد الثامن والأخير الشعب هاينزل والأغلبيه الجاهلة هاتقول نعممممممممممممم للدستور ومبرك على الأخوان حكم مصر مدى الحياة وموضوع الخلافة الوهمية ثم تحطيم كل القوى الثورية بتلفيق التهم إلى القوى الثورية بقلب نظام الحكم وتبقى مصر انتهت

منقول


*


----------



## Senamor (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*افضل حل للخروج من الأزمه الإنتهاء من الدستور مبكرا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا مــــــــــــــوجود
كله للخيـــــــــــــــــــــر
مسيرها تنتهــــــــــــــــــــــي
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح الأنبا بولا، أسقُف طنطا و توابعها و مُمثل الكنيسة المصرية المنسحب من الجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة الدستور، بأنه لن يحضر التصويت الذي ستجريه الجمعية التأسيسية غداً برئاسة المستشار حسام الغرياني مستنكراً دعوة رئيس الجمعية للمنسحبين حتى يصوتوا على الدستور الذي شاركوا في إعداده.

و قال في تصريح لموقع "صدى البلد": عندما انسحبت كانت 14 مادة فقط في الدستور هي التي فرغنا منها و حضرت مناقشاتها ، بينما باقي الدستور تمّ بعد انسحابي، فكيف أذهب لأحضر أو لأصوت على دستور لم أشهد فيه إلا 14 مادة.

و استنكر تصريحات المستشار حسام الغرياني، بأنه لمس الود من المنسحبين و أنهم كانوا ليعودون إلا أنهم واقعين تحت تأثير التيارات التي يمثلونها ، و قال : انسحبت من الجمعية بأسلوب الإدارة و بعدم سماع رأي الآخر.

و كان قد دعا المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس محكمة النقض جميع المنسحبين من الجمعية التأسيسية الى العودة إليها لأن "التأسيسية" تشهد غدا يوما عظيما ، وقال خلال جلسة اليوم: "عودوا الينا لتنالوا شرف اصدار الدستور الذى شاركتم فى أعداده"

وكشف الغريانى انه اتصل بفاروق جويدة و اشرف عبد الغفور والانبا بولا والدكتور صفوت البياضى والدكتور ايمن نور ومحمد انور السادات مؤكدا انهم كانوا فى غاية الود والرغبة فى العودة.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يدبرها من عنده


----------



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2012)

> *افضل حل للخروج من الأزمه الإنتهاء من الدستور مبكرا *


*ملكش فيه يا ابن الغسالة *


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2012)

حتى فى دى فى كروتة وسلق بيض
مصر لن تتقدم ابدا بهذا الشكل
تم الاطاحة بمجموعة يسرقون الشعب المصرى لتاتى مجموعة  اشد بلادة لتطيح بكل شىء


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو لامؤاخذة فاكرينا شعب خرفان زى مؤيدينهم بالظبط 
يلا يا خروف بص الاعلان الدستورى اللى بيخلينى فرعون 
مش عاجبك خلاص بلاش منه 
خد الدستور الاسلامى  اهوه 
هاه 
الدستور الاسلامى ولا الاعلان الدستورى المكمل 
مفيش اختيار تالت 
ومن هذا المنبر احب اقولكم 
حم رع 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شوية نصابين لان المسودة الاخيرة لازم يصوت عليها الجمعية التاسيسة بكامل هيئتها والمنسحبين منها بيمثلوا تقريبا كل شرائح المجتمع
الصحفيين والقضاة والفلاحين والاحزاب المدنية والكنيسة والمحامين وكل ممثلين التيار المدنى 

هما بيعافروا فى اخر نفس ليهم قبل ميتم الاطاحة بكل احلام هذة الجماعة القذرة باحكام الدستورية العليا يوم الاحد  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

دستور ايه دا اللي مبني علي فكر جماعه واحده فقط لا تمثل الشعب بأكمله؟

بأي عقل ومنطق سيتم الاستفتاء عليه ؟

بجد ربنا يسترها


----------



## Senamor (28 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ملكش فيه يا ابن الغسالة *



*الصمت عن إساءاتك شرف لي 
وسأغلق باب الشر*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2012)

> *الصمت عن إساءاتك شرف لي
> وسأغلق باب الشر*


*هو انت عندك شرف اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت الشيوخ يا ابنى ركبوك ودلدلوا 
امثالك من مركوبى الشيوخ لا يملكون شرف 

لاسف فقدوا عذريتهم 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *افضل حل للخروج من الأزمه الإنتهاء من الدستور مبكرا *



*أنهى أزمه فيهم بقى يا ترى ؟؟
أزمة الحاكم بأمر الله الفرعون الطاغى اللى قرر يأكل البلد فى كرشه هو وعشيرته 
ولا أزمة بيع اراضى سينا بالرخيص فى أعظم مسرحيه هزليه هيلعنه عليها التاريخ الف لعنه ولعنه
ولا أزمة نزيف الدم البرىء اللى مستمر فى الميدان وريسكوااا أخر طنااااش ولا كأن الشعب ده يخصه 
بقى الدستور اللى بتطبخوووه هو اللى هيطلعنا من الازمه ولا قصدك هيطلعنا من اللعبه 
دستوركوا ده يااااااااااااا ريت توصوا الست أم احمد تبلوا وتشرب ميته لبعلها
الشعب المصرى مش خرفان زى اللى بيتساقواا ورا الريس مطرح ما بيؤمر المرشد ويؤمره 
الشعب المصرى ارقى وأعظم واوعى من كده 
الاخوان تجار الدين مش هما كل الشعب المصرى
طول عمرهم عاشوا منبوزين ومحظورين ومسجونييييين وانشالله يرجعوا لقواعدهم ويتركونا سالمين
الكل انسحب وسابكوا وانتوا مكملين
بتفكرونى بالطفل اللى بيلعب استغمايه لوحده
بيفضل مغمى عينه وماشى لحد ما يتكعبل أو يلبس فى الحيطه
بالهنا والشفااااااا دستوركوااااا ..:59:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*من عيوب الديمقراطية أنها تجبرك على الإستماع إلى رأي الحمقى .. جورج برنارد شو 

المصيبة بقا اننا معندناش ديمقراطية و لا غيره و مع ذلك مجبرين نسمع آراء الحمقى ( و ما أكثرهم اليومين دول ) .. يعنى مصيبة سودة :giveup:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصاوى: أنا ممثل للكنيسة فى غيابها ........ *


----------



## بايبل333 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوية دقون نصابين يمارسون الشعوذة المحمدية لكى يرموا دستور فاسد الينا 
فعلا كما قلت الاسلام هو الحل لكل منحل هذا ما أقدر أقولة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الصاوى: أنا ممثل للكنيسة فى غيابها ........ *



*لا بجد :thnk0001:!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*جارى التصويت الآن على مسودة الدستور فى غياب 40 عضو من لجنة المائة *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مش فيه جلسة يوم 2 ديسمبر تخص شرعية اللجنة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟

و إذا حكمت بعدم شرعيتها 

مش يبقى كدة أى دستور طالع منها يبقى مش صح 

و لا يمكن أنا متلخبطة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية تقر محاكمة المدنيين أمام القضاء العسكرى فى الجرائم التى تضر بالقوات المسلحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مش فيه جلسة يوم 2 ديسمبر تخص شرعية اللجنة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟
> 
> و إذا حكمت بعدم شرعيتها
> 
> ...



*طالما اللجنة الدستورية انهت اعمالها سيصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار بحلها ......وانتهى الدرس يا غبى .... والغبى هنا هما المصريين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية: توافق على رئاسة رئيس الجمهورية للمجلس الأعلى للشرطة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طالما اللجنة الدستورية انهت اعمالها سيصدر رئيس الجمهورية قرار بحلها ......وانتهى الدرس يا غبى .... والغبى هنا هما المصريين*



بس المفروض طالما اللجنة غير شرعية يبقى لا يؤخذ بدوستورها ولا إيه ؟

تنحل بأة و لا ما تنحلش مش مشكلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس المفروض طالما اللجنة غير شرعية يبقى لا يؤخذ بدوستورها ولا إيه ؟
> 
> تنحل بأة و لا ما تنحلش مش مشكلة



*هذا يتوقف على مدى صدق القيادة .......*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس المفروض طالما اللجنة غير شرعية يبقى لا يؤخذ بدوستورها ولا إيه ؟
> 
> تنحل بأة و لا ما تنحلش مش مشكلة


*القضية المنظورة ( لحل ) اللجنة وليس لمتابعة عملها وآثاره*
*وحل اللجنة هنا ( سواء بحكم قضائى أو بقرار جمهورى )*
*أنتهى أثره ولا يمتد الى ما أقرته *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى حد ادنى للتصويت اعتقد انه غير متوافر فى ظل عدد المنسحبين دا بالاضافة ان المنسبحين تقريبا هم يمثلوا كل الشعب المصرى عدا الاخوان

اعتقد اننا داخلين على ايام سودا ومطينة  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبدالمنعم الشحات: القوى المدنية انسحبت لانسحاب الكنيسة لانها تتبع الكنيسة فى كل شئ.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *القضية المنظورة ( لحل ) اللجنة وليس لمتابعة عملها وآثاره*
> *وحل اللجنة هنا ( سواء بحكم قضائى أو بقرار جمهورى )*
> *أنتهى أثره ولا يمتد الى ما أقرته *



*أليس ما بُنى على باطل فهو باطل ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية» توافق على إدراج ميزانية الجيش «رقمًا واحدًا» بالموازنة العامة للدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*في نفس الوقت تقريباً اللي كانت فيه المحكمة الدستورية بتعلن استمرارها في نظر دعاوى حل المجلس الشورى والجمعية التاسيسية يوم ٢ ديسمبر.. وفي نفس الوقت تقريباً اللي كانت فيه محكمة النقض ومحكمة الاستئناف بتاخد قرار بتعليق العمل احتجا على الاعلان الدستوري.. وفي عز ما الناس اللي كانت في الشوارع امبارح كانت بتزعق بعلو صوتها على حل الجمعية التاسيسية خاصة بعد انسحاب العمال والفلاحين والكنايس التلاتة وممثلي القوى المدنية.. في عز كل دة، الجمعية التاسيسية باشرت عملها بشكل طبيعي وصوتت على بعض المواد في غياب كل القوى المنسحبة.. ومتوقع بقوة ان بكرة تصوت الجمعية باللي فاضل من اعضاءها على المسودة النهائية للدستور.. مع ان من ضمن بنود المدعو الاعلان الدستوري مد عمل اللجنة شهرين وتم الاعلان عن ان دة نزولاً على رغبة المنسحبين .. ومش هي ديه رغبتهم اصلاً لكن دة اللي اعلن.. والبعض فسر العجلة في التصويت على المسودة النهائية هو اعلان الانتهاء من كتابة الدستور ودعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء عليه، كمخرج من ازمة الاعلان الدستوري بما انه يسقط بصدور الدستور.. دة مجرد تحليل وماهياش معلومة مؤكدة.. لكن السؤال، هل دة ممكن يكون مخرج من الازمة فعلاً ولا هيعقدها زيادة 
تفاصيل أكتر احنا معانا 
محمد عبد المنعم الصاوي - المتحدث باسم الجمعية التأسيسية*



[YOUTUBE]OSZaP6Br32c&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أليس ما بُنى على باطل فهو باطل ؟؟؟؟؟*


*هنا لأ *
*لأن الدعوى مُقامة على تشكيل اللجنة وليس على العمل المُسند أليها أو المنوط بها تنفيذه *
*للأسف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S7wlYKxWQh0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vPC6JXFGi4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## girgis2 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنا لأ *
> *لأن الدعوى مُقامة على تشكيل اللجنة وليس على العمل المُسند أليها أو المنوط بها تنفيذه *
> *للأسف *



*معلش أصل أنا مش رجل قانون بس عايز أفهم النقطة دي

هو اللي بيقيم الدعوات دي مش محامين برضة ؟؟

هل ممكن اقامة دعاوي أخرى ضد فساد عمل الجمعية للدستور المسنود اليها طالما هي لا تمثل كل أطياف المجتمع ؟؟
*​


----------



## jajageorge (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تفاصيل خطيره بالفيديو من منسق حركه 6 ابريل عن لقاء شسخ الازهر بالمنسحبين من التاسيسيه التفاصيل ؟؟*

[YOUTUBE]sqXVPjb5Y80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنا لأ *
> *لأن الدعوى مُقامة على تشكيل اللجنة وليس على العمل المُسند أليها أو المنوط بها تنفيذه *
> *للأسف *



أيوووووووووووووووووو

يا خبر أبياااااااااااااااااض

معلومة مهمة جدا 

الواحد ما كنش واخد باله منها

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]vPC6JXFGi4Y[/YOUTUBE]​



بيقول أعتقد

يعنى هو مش عارف

و ياترى ح يبقى زى الاستفتاء اللى فات ؟

فيه

 نعم      للمؤمنين 
لا         للكافرين


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

انسحب المستشار محمد فؤاد جاد الله، مستشار الرئيس للشؤون القانونية، عضو الجمعية التأسيسية، من الجلسة المسائية للجمعية، الأربعاء، معترضًا على المناقشات الخاصة بعدد من المواد في المسودة، واصفا تلك المناقشات بأنها بمثابة «تفصيل للدستور».
وقال «جاد الله»، محتجا في كلمته في الجلسة التي ترأسها المهندس أبو العلا ماضي، وكيل الجمعية: «لقد امتنعت عن التصويت في المواد 182 و183 و184 لأنها تمت بطريقة لا تناسب إعداد الدستور وإنما تفصيل الدستور، كما امتنع عن التصويت في 198 و199 و200 لأنه تم إنهاؤها بطريقة غريبة ولذلك أنسحب من الجلسة».


المصرى اليوم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *معلش أصل أنا مش رجل قانون بس عايز أفهم النقطة دي*​
> 
> *هو اللي بيقيم الدعوات دي مش محامين برضة ؟؟*​
> 
> *هل ممكن اقامة دعاوي أخرى ضد فساد عمل الجمعية للدستور المسنود اليها طالما هي لا تمثل كل أطياف المجتمع ؟؟*​


*أشرحها لك ببساطة أكتر - مثال*
*واحد أتجوز واحدة ( حملت منه ) - أكتشفوا ان الزواج باطل ( لأى سبب ) **رفعوا قضية لفسخ الزواج - بطلانه - طلاق*
*هل يمنع أنه خلف منها ؟؟؟*
*طبعا لأ ...المحكمة الدستورية هنا بتنظر ( صحة أقامة الزواج ) وليس آثاره المتمثلة فى خلفة عيل مشوه أو أبن زنا أو لقيط ..أو أو أو ...*
*لو حدث أستفتاء على الدستور من الشعب بــ " نعم " *
*أنتهى الأمر ...:smile01*
*ولا يجوز لأى محكمة أن تنظر فيه ولا يجوز لأى جهة الطعن عليه ..*
*فترة الـ 15 يوم المتبقية للأستفتاء لا تُعطى الوقت الكافى لأى محكمة أن تنظر دعوى ضد بطلان بنود الدستور *
*ولا يجوز وقف الأستفتاء لحين البت فى الدعوى:t4:*


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

تهاني الجبالي

قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إن كل المواد التي تتعلق بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا في مسودة الدستور الجديد والتي أقرتها الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور هي محل نظر من قبل الجمعية العمومية وسيكون للمحكمة موقف جماعي في هذه المواد.
وعقبت الجبالي علي المادة الخاصة باختيار الرئيس لأعضاء المحكمة الدستورية وعددهم 11 عضواً من بينهم رئيس المحكمة وذلك بدلا من 18 عضوا هم أعضاء المحكمة الآن والتي أقرتها الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور مؤخرا بأن المحكمة سيكون لها رأي في ذلك سيصدر من قبل أعضائها.
وأضافت لـ "الوطن" أن الانتهاء من وضع الدستور خلال ساعات لعرضه علي الرئيس هو شيء مهين للشعب المصري بالتأكيد لأن دستور دولة بحجم مصر لا يختطف ولا يوضع في عجالة لكي يتم القفز علي واقع الانقسام الحاد المجتمعي حوله، ولابد من احترام أن عنوان الدساتير هو بناء التوافق الوطني والاحتشاد الوطني وليس إحداث فتنة أو فرقة في المجتمع، وإذا كان الأمر بمثل هذه الحدية الموجودة علي الأرض فلا أقل من أن صانع القرار يرجئ أي حديث عن الدستور لحين وضع أسس لبناء التوافق حول القضايا المختلف عليها قبل أن يجازف باستكمال هذا المسار الخطر.




الوطن


----------



## girgis2 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> وعقبت الجبالي علي المادة الخاصة  باختيار الرئيس لأعضاء المحكمة الدستورية وعددهم 11 عضواً من بينهم رئيس  المحكمة وذلك بدلا من 18 عضوا هم أعضاء المحكمة الآن والتي أقرتها الجمعية  التأسيسية لوضع الدستور مؤخرا بأن المحكمة سيكون لها رأي في ذلك سيصدر من  قبل أعضائها.


*الناس هتصوت بنعم برضة على فكرة
هما معقول هيقدروا يقروا ويفهموا مواد الدستور كلها ؟؟

أنا مش عارف أمتى الناس هتفوق وتفهم ان المشكلة مش مشكلة استفتاء نصوص على تطبيق الشريعة
ولكن في نصوص تانية تؤكد ان جماعة الاخوان ليست جماعة ثورية
بل هي جماعة تريد نفس السلطة المطلقة لنفس النظام السابق اللي قامت ضده ثورة

يعني لما **الرئيس يكون اخواني
**
والقضاء يكون باختيار الرئيس الاخواني يعني القضاء نفسه يكون اخواني
ولا يكون قضاء مستقل تحكمه قوة القانون ولكن يحكمه الانتماء الحزبي الاخواني

والحكومة تكون اخوانية

ومجلس الشعب يكون أغلبيته اخوان

أومال مين اللي هيحاسب ويراقب الاخوان اذا أخطأوا ؟ ؟

ولا دول بتوع ربنا ومش بني آدمين زينا كدا وممكن يخطئوا ؟؟!!! 
 *​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]vPC6JXFGi4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


هو داة الكلام 
وبعد ذلك يعملوا الدستور خاذوق ويفعل بة ما يفعلوة


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*المسودة النهائية للدستور

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=861795&SecID=97&IssueID=0
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن يا عبود تفهمنا المادة 219

مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.

فما هى الأدلة الكلية
ما هى القواعد الاصولية
ما هى الأدلة الفقهية
ما هى المصادر المعتبرة

وهل هذا الأشياء متفق عليها المسلمون أم لها عشرات المذاهب
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2012)

لن يسكت الشعب على هذه المهزلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
تمت الموافقة على دستور العار. والأن نناقش مهازله وعواره الدستورى وظلمه لشعب مصر...

1- لا يوجد ما ينص على تعيين نائب رئيس (بالرغم من كونه مطلب ثورى، بل طبقه مبارك أصلاً فى أخر أيامه)

2- السماح لمزدوجى الجنسية بالترشح للرئاسة.( طبعا دي عشان ابو اسماعين حبيبنا )


3- من حق الرئيس تعيين رؤساء كل الأجهزة الرقابية التى تراقب وتشرف على أعمال الحكومة وهو أيضاً (زيتنا فى دقيقنا وقالوا للحرامي احلف قال جالك الفرج وحاميها حراميها)

4- الرئيس له حصانة برلمانية مدى الحياة لعضويته الأبدية فى مجلس الشيوخ، ولا يجوز محاكمته الا فى حالة التلبس (هو هيكون يعني فى شهود يشوفوك متلبس وأنت ------ شعب بأكمله)

5- من حق رئيس الجمهورية تعيين العسكريين وعزلهم (مين العسكريين دول وليه عزلهم ومفيش أى قيود)

6- يكلف الرئيس رئيس للوزراء لتشكيل الوزارة.(بس كده بدون أى معايير أو ضوابط طب حتى قول بالصلصة وللا دايت اى كلمة يا شيخ)

7- من حق رئيس الجمهورية اعلان حالة الطوارئ بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ثم يعرض علي البرلمان (يعني العكس وهو كده ودنك منين يا جحا)

8- من حق الرئيس حل مجلس الشعب فى حال اعتراضه على تشكيل الحكومة مرتين متتاليتين دون قيد أو شرط (يعني مرة يجيب فلان رئيس وزرا ومرة علان ويقول لهم شكلوا، نرفض يحل أم البرلمان اللي تعبنا فى انتخابه، وماله ياخويا)

9- تدرج جميع نفقات رئاسة الجمهورية والأجهزة الرقابية التايعة لها للميزاينة العامة للدولة وتخضع لرقابة الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات التابع لرئاسة الجمهورية حيث أنه جهاز للاحصاء وليس للرقابة (رحت المدرسة ودقت الجرس ووقفت طابور ودرست لي وشتمتني فرديت عليا فطردتني)

10- يعيين الرئيس ربع مجلس الشيوخ والذى من صلاحياته الأعتراض أو تعطيل أى قانون صادر عن مجلس الشعب (معرفتكش أنا كده!!!!)

11- من حق الرئيس تعيين قضاة المحكمة الدستورية المسئولة عن محاسبته والحكومة والبرلمان عن دستورية القوانين التي يقروها (برضه)

12- استقلال القضاء ومشروع قانون السلطة القضائية.....(هسسسسس هششششش ولا حس ولا خبر امشوا يا قضاة خلاص دول وحشين ومش حاببكم)

13- الجهاز المركزي لمراقبة الأموال العامة فقط مش الجمعايات الاهلية ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى

14- الغاء الاشراف القضائي الكامل على الانتخابات واسناده لهئية مفوضية عليا (بس؟ اه والنعمة بس هههههه يعني ممكن يكون المشرف على الانتخابات يكون الشحات ويقول لك الاشراف اصلاً حرام)

15- الاقتراع والفرز يكون عن طريق تابعين المفوضية (مين دول وعلى اى اساس، قشطة جداً يمكن يكون فى وظايف لتابعين فاضية الحق اقدم)

16- تقريباً محافظ البنك المركزي نسيوه ونسيوا البنك المركزى تماماً (احنا نمشيها بنك الحظ أحسن)

17- لا يجوز تغيير مواد الدستور الا بعد عشر سنوات (طبعاً على ما يكون الشعب لبسه وصعب يرجع يقلعه تاني بعد عشر سنين اما من السمنة واما انبسطنا منه)*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

يعنى ما فيش حل و لا إيه ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى ما فيش حل و لا إيه ؟؟؟



*الحل اننا نرجع نكون مسيحيين ......*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحل اننا نرجع نكون مسيحيين ......*



تقصد كل المصريين 

و لا المسيحيين بالاسم يبقوا مسيحيين حقيقيين ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *ممكن يا عبود تفهمنا المادة 219*
> ...



​​​​​​​​​​​​*مادة (219) فى الأحكام العامة هى مادة وُضعت من أجل أسكات الصوت السلفى ولا معنى لها أو أضافة سوى ترضية لهم *
*لا أكثر ولا أقل ..وهى تعنى فى المقام الأول أحكام المواريث والزواج والطلاق وأنصبة الزكاة ...ألخ *​

*وقد وُضعت لدرء مخاوفهم من التيار الشيعى ألا يمتد الى البلاد *​​

*التعاريف كالتالى :*

*الأدلة (الأحكام ) الكلية هى الكتاب ( القرآن ) والسُنة *
*و الأدلة نوعان :*
*مُتفق عليه – وهو الكتاب – السُنة – الأجماع – القياس *
*ومُختلف عليه** – مثل أن تقرأ لفظة ( الأستسحان – شرع من قبلنا ..الخ ) وهى أجتهادات من فقهاء *​​


*القواعد الأصولية** هى أصول الفقه ( ودة فيه مُجلدات وموسوعات )*
*مثل فقه بن مسعود – فقه عمر بن الخطاب – الأمام مالك – الشافعى ..ألخ*

*طبعا المقصود هنا فقه ( أهل السُنة ) وليس الفقه الشيعى *
*وذلك تم تحديدها ووصفها لفظاً بـ ( مذاهب أهل السُنة والجماعة )*​

*أصول الفقه** : *

*هى معرفة قواعد وأحكام العلوم الكلية ( علوم اللغة – والكلام – والتفسير – والحديث ) وبعض العلوم العقلية *
*الفرق بين علم الفقه وعلم الأصول*
*أن علم الفقه هو معرفة الأحكام الشرعية للمُكلفين بها *
*وعلم الأصول هو الوسيلة لهذه المعرفة *​

*المصادر المعتبرة** : *

*الكتاب - كُتب الصحاح – المذاهب الأربعة خاصة كتاب " الرسالة " للشافعى والذى جمع فيه ما بين مدرسة أهل الحديث ومدرسة أهل الرأى *​

*طبعا الكلام دة فيه شروحات وتفاصيل تحتاج الى منتدى منفصل *

*لكن أربط المادة (219) بالمادة (2) و المادة (4) كى تضح الصورة أكثر* 
*



وهل هذا الأشياء متفق عليها المسلمون أم لها عشرات المذاهب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هم أربعة مذاهب والمطبق فى مصر مذهب الأمام أبى حنيفة النعمان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> تقصد كل المصريين
> 
> و لا المسيحيين بالاسم يبقوا مسيحيين حقيقيين ؟



*نخرج القذى من اعيننا اولا حتى نستطيع ان القذى التى فى عين الآخر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​​​​​​​​​​*مادة (219) فى الأحكام العامة هى مادة وُضعت من أجل أسكات الصوت السلفى ولا معنى لها أو أضافة سوى ترضية لهم *
> *لا أكثر ولا أقل ..وهى تعنى فى المقام الأول أحكام المواريث والزواج والطلاق وأنصبة الزكاة ...ألخ *​
> 
> *وقد وُضعت لدرء مخاوفهم من التيار الشيعى ألا يمتد الى البلاد *​​
> ...



*لكن هناك أحكام فقهية بخصوص أهل الذمة ... مثل
1- حكم بناء الكنائس
2- عدم جواز شهادة غير المسلم على المسلم
3- لا يؤخذ دم مسلم بدم ذمى 
وغيرها من الأحكام*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نخرج القذى من اعيننا اولا حتى نستطيع ان القذى التى فى عين الآخر *



يعنى كل دا بسببنا إحنا ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى كل دا بسببنا إحنا ؟؟؟



*الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس و لا واحد ...... 
احنا اصبحنا شعب فاسد*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة الأخوانية الكارثية*​

*المادة (232)*
*تُمنع قيادات الحزب الوطنى** المُنحل من ممارسة العمل السياسى والترشح للأنتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة عشر سنوات *
*من تاريخ العمل بالدستور .ويقصد بالقيادات *
*كل من كان عضواً بالأمانة العامة أو بلجنة السياسات أو بالمكتب السياسى*
*أو كان عضواً بمجلس الشعب أو الشورى فى الفصلين التشريعيين السابقين على ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير*​ 
*(1) أى دستور يُفرق بين أبناء الوطن على أساس أنتمائاتهم السياسية أو الحزبية ....دستور **بااااااااااااااطل*​ 
*(2) دستور يُكرس الحكم لفئة محددة وهم **الأخواااان** ومن هم على شاكلتهم*​ 
*(3) منع الشرفاء من الخدمة فى الوطن لمجرد انه كان عضواً فى حزب سابق **..!!!!!*​ 
*(4) مادة أنتقامية تُشفى غليلهم وقت ان كانوا جماعة محظورة *​ 
*مش عايزين دستور*
*مشوها بالدراع يا " أخوانا " ..*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعي : دستورهم سيذهب الى مزبلة التاريخ لا محالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد الصاوى: ما يحدث الآن عبث سياسى يهددنا جميعاً و علينا جميعاً الإتحاد فى الشارع حتى ننتصر جميعاً معاً .. لقاؤنا غداً فى التحرير *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس و لا واحد ......
> احنا اصبحنا شعب فاسد*



بس أنا فاكرة الحديث بين إبراهيم أبو الآباء مع الله عن سدوم و عمورة 

[Q-BIBLE]
26. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «انْ وَجَدْتُ فِي سَدُومَ خَمْسِينَ بَارّا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ فَانِّي اصْفَحُ عَنِ الْمَكَانِ كُلِّهِ مِنْ اجْلِهِمْ».[/Q-BIBLE]

مش معقولة ما فيش خمسين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المادة الأخوانية الكارثية*​
> 
> *المادة (232)*
> *تُمنع قيادات الحزب الوطنى** المُنحل من ممارسة العمل السياسى والترشح للأنتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية لمدة عشر سنوات *
> ...



إيه التصرف القانونى أو العملى اللى ممكن يتعمل عشان لا يتم هذا الدستور ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لكن هناك أحكام فقهية بخصوص أهل الذمة ... مثل*
> *1- حكم بناء الكنائس*
> *2- عدم جواز شهادة غير المسلم على المسلم*
> *3- لا يؤخذ دم مسلم بدم ذمى *
> *وغيرها من الأحكام*​


*لأ حضرتك دى مش الأصول المتفق عليها*
*دى تتبع الأدلة ( المُختلف عليها ) -  أجتهادات *
*وليست من المصادر المُعتبرة المُشار اليها *
*راجع المادة ( 3 )و (6) و (8) من الدستور *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إيه التصرف القانونى أو العملى اللى ممكن يتعمل عشان لا يتم هذا الدستور ؟


*نقول : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ونبطل سلبية وأتكال *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نقول : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ونبطل سلبية وأتكال *​



يعنى أنزل الميدان 

قول لى أنا بصفتى الشخصية أنزل المظاهرات فى إسكندرية و لا لأة ؟؟؟

ح أضطر آخذ إبنى معايا 

صح كدة و لا غلط

أنا ممكن أنزل ....أعملها ....لى زميليتين نزلوا يوم الثلاثاء

أعمل زيهم ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدكتور محمد البرادعي | الدكتور مرسي قال لأحد وزارء العدل العرب أن المعارضين في مصر 5 آلاف مواطن!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يعنى أنزل الميدان
> 
> قول لى أنا بصفتى الشخصية أنزل المظاهرات فى إسكندرية و لا لأة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*مش لازم مظاهرات*
*الأيجابية عند الأستفتاء*
*لو ظل الدستور كدة ننزل نقول (( لأءة )) ومش نعتكف او نقاطع زى ما عملنا فى أنتخابات الرياسة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس أنا فاكرة الحديث بين إبراهيم أبو الآباء مع الله عن سدوم و عمورة
> 
> [Q-BIBLE]
> 26. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «انْ وَجَدْتُ فِي سَدُومَ خَمْسِينَ بَارّا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ فَانِّي اصْفَحُ عَنِ الْمَكَانِ كُلِّهِ مِنْ اجْلِهِمْ».[/Q-BIBLE]
> ...



*وموجود فى (رو  3 :  12)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش لازم مظاهرات*
> *الأيجابية عند الأستفتاء*
> *لو ظل الدستور كدة ننزل نقول (( لأءة )) ومش نعتكف او نقاطع زى ما عملنا فى أنتخابات الرياسة *



*حبيبى 95% من الشعب بيبصم ورا الشيوخ والكهنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعي عن التأسيسية : ناس غير مؤهلة .. غير ممثلة للشعب المصرى , من يجب أن يكون داخل هذه اللجنة خارجها ومن يجب أن يكون خارجها للأسف داخلها .. دستور عبارة عن فلكلور سياسى سيذهب الى مزبلة التاريخ وأنا بقول الكلام ده على ضمانتى*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش لازم مظاهرات*
> *الأيجابية عند الأستفتاء*
> *لو ظل الدستور كدة ننزل نقول (( لأءة )) ومش نعتكف او نقاطع زى ما عملنا فى أنتخابات الرياسة *



وافرض نزلنا كلنا وقولنا لا

دلوقتي الوضع بدون اشراف قضائي نزيه وفي ظل حكومة الاخوان وفي ظل التخلف والمنادة ان هذا الدستور لنصر الاسلام وشريعته 

كم تظن نسبة نجاحنا ..... ؟

انا لست متشائما ولكني واقعي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> وافرض نزلنا كلنا وقولنا لا
> 
> دلوقتي الوضع بدون اشراف قضائي نزيه وفي ظل حكومة الاخوان وفي ظل التخلف والمنادة ان هذا الدستور لنصر الاسلام وشريعته
> 
> ...


*لأ القضاء لسة موجود*
*وموقفهم مُعلن وواضح ...بعضهم فقط فى صف الأخوان*
*لكن نسبة كبيرة رافضة *
*والمهم أننا نقول كلمتنا ...وربنا يدبر الصالح *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*سمعت ان اللى هيشرف على الاستفتاء اساتذة الجامعات !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشيخ محمد حسان فى فيديو: الرئيس مرسى لة شرعية قرآنية و شرعية نبوية ثم شرعية شعبية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*جبهة الأنقاذ تدعو لأضراب عام قد يتحول إلى عصيان مدنى .....*


----------



## girgis2 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأغلبية هيقولوا نعم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى :: الجيش والشرطة هما اللى حرقوا الادلة مش القضاء *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ محمد حسان فى فيديو: الرئيس مرسى لة شرعية قرآنية و شرعية نبوية ثم شرعية شعبية *


*الراجل دة بيتكلم صح طبعا :*

*من أشراط الساعة أن يركب المنظور ويلبس المشهور ويبني المسدور ويصبح الناس إخوان العلانية أعداء السريرة :smile01*
*الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر/ فى : العقيلي*

*يكونُ في آخرِ الزَّمانِ قَومٌ إخوانُ العَلانيةِ ، أعداءُ السَّريرَةِ ،:smile01*
*فقيلَ : يا رسولَ اللَّهِ ! كَيفَ يكونُ ذلك ؟*
*قال : ذلك لرغبَةِ بَعضِهم إلى بَعضٍ ، ورهبةِ بعضِهم من بَعضٍ*
*الراوي** / **معاذ بن جبل / فى أبو نعيم *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل دة بيتكلم صح طبعا :*
> 
> *من أشراط الساعة أن يركب المنظور ويلبس المشهور ويبني المسدور ويصبح الناس إخوان العلانية أعداء السريرة :smile01*
> *الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر/ فى : العقيلي*
> ...



دا محمد طلع نبى بجد :big4:


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البث المباشر لحديث الدكتور البرادعى على قناة النهار

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npuXEET_dMQ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

البرادعى لأخر النهار: التأسيسية اليوم مسرح وتعجبت مما رأيته .. ولا يمكن ان يستمر هذا الدستور
البرادعي: الدستور الذي يكتب الآن فولكلور سياسي ولن يعيش
#البرادعي : سألت نفسي هل هذا الدستور المخزي تستحقه مصر ؟!
#البرادعي : الرئيس أصدر إعلان دستوري يقول به " أنا ربكم الأعلى"
البرادعي: الاعلان الدستوري حول مرسي إلى فرعون
#البرادعي : مرسي قال لوزراء العدل العرب .. الي عاملين قلق في مصر ٥٠٠٠ نفر على رأسهم محمد البرادعي !
#البرادعي : حريتنا لن نتنازل عنها ولو لـ لحظة واحدة ، وأقول لكل مصري " إثبت مكانك "
البرادعى لاخر النهار: الثورة لم تقم لأعزى كل يوم فى شباب فى عمر الزهور
البرادعى : هوا قالنا " انا ربكم الأعلى " .. احنا بنقوله " ولست عليهم بمسيطر " ! #قناه_النهار
البرادعي : الدستور الذي يجري التصويت عليه الان سيذهب الي مذبلة التاريخ
البرادعي: المركب لو وقعت وقعنا كلنا
البرادعي : سألت مرسي هل أنت رئيس للشعب المصري ام ممثل للاخوان المسلمين ؟
د. البرادعي : أراهن على التاريخ مبارك عدل فى الدستور وسقط النظام بعدها
د. البرادعي : الثورة قامت بهدف العيش والحرية والعدالة الإجتماعية ولم نري ذلك حتى الان
#البرادعي : لدنيا بدل الحل ألف حل وحل .. ولا يريد أحد أن ينصت.
د. البرادعي : حذرت الرئيس من أزمة الإقتصاد
البرادعي: الوضع الحالي قد يجرنا إلى حرب اهلية
د. البرادعي : الرئيس لم يذكر لي ولا لجميع القوي السياسية اصدار الإعلان الدستوري
#البرادعي : على الرئيس أن يبدأ بحكومة إنقاذ وطني حقيقية
البرادعي : لا يستطيع مرسي ان يعمل وحده ولن نسمح له بهذا
د . البرادعي : كل الناس ستكون فى الميدان غدا فعلى الرئيس سرعه الإستجابة
د.البرادعي : لا نريد منصب او جاه او مالا وكل ما نريده إصلاح البلاد
د . البرادعي : الشباب هو من قام بالثورة وهم من ضحوا وسوف تنجح الثورة على أيدهم
#البرادعى للاخوان : انتوا لا تمثلونى ولا تمثلوا الدين .... الدين قيم و مساواة و عدالة
مصالح العباد هي شرع الله #البرادعى
د.البرادعي : انا مش باقي علي ، انا مليش غير اللي في التحرير .
#البرادعي : لو ممشيوش صح .. أنا هقعد مع الناس اللي في التحرير دول


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ القضاء لسة موجود*
> *وموقفهم مُعلن وواضح ...بعضهم فقط فى صف الأخوان*
> *لكن نسبة كبيرة رافضة *
> *والمهم أننا نقول كلمتنا ...وربنا يدبر الصالح *




القضاء المعارض لن يشرف علي الاستفتاء علي الدستور وهو اعلن هذا

اذا من الذي سيشرف .... ؟؟

اترك الباقي لخيالك وخيال كل واحد فينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*المادة (57)
 تمنح الدولة حق الالتجاء للأجانب المحرومين فى بلادهم من الحقوق والحريات العامة التى يكفلها الدستور 

أهلا بحماس والغزاوية فى سيناء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدكتور محمد البرادعي : " رحت للمشير من سنة وقلت له مستعد أتنازل عن منصب الرئاسة وأمسك رئاسة الوزراء دلوقتي إنقاذاً للبلد والمشير أخبرنى أنه عليّ فيتو من الإخوان المسلمين."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدكتور محمد البرادعي | لم نر حشداً من أجل دعم الرئاسة إلا في الدول الديكتاتورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعي : الرئيس كسب ب 51% ازاي بيقول ان معاه 90 % من الشعب*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

هام جدا جدا 
لمن يريد ان يعرف لماذا نعترض  
ماهو معلن بأعلى  هو   *غيضٌ من فيض​*
منقووووووووووول للامانة  -


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2012)

الدستور الذى نريده.
مادة واحد 1نص
"مصر دولة ديمقراطية ليبرالية علمانية تقوم على حدودها الجغرافية المثبته الواضحة والمبينة-والدولة ترعى وتكفل حق المواطنة الفعلية - و الدولة ملزمة بحماية الحقوق العامة والخاصة -والحريات العامة والخاصة.والدولة تكفل وتحمى حقوق التعايش السلمى بين كافة أفراد وطوائف المجتمع وشخصياته الحقيقية والاعتبارية .

مادة -2- مصر دولة ليبرالية علمانية  تكفل التشارك بين جميع أفراد وطوائف  المصريين ويجرم أى  شكل أو فعل من التمييز على الهوية الدينية أوالعرقية أوالاثنية أو الطبقية أو الاقليمية. وتنبنى الدولة على أساس المواطنة والحياد الايجابي بين الدولة من جهه وبين كافة المواطنين ..والدولة إذ تكفل الملكيات الفردية والعامة وإذ تصون الحريات الفردية والعامة وملتزمة فى ذلك الشأن بجميع ما وقعت عليه سابقاً من المعاهدات والمواثيق الدولية والاعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان . فلكل مواطن او مجموعة من المواطنين الحق فى حرية الاعتقاد وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية  والعقائدية دون الاضرار بالاداب  العامة  او الامن العام أو غيره من الاديان أو المعتقدات.


----------

